# my newest drawing/Tattoo i'm getting!



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7187509

Tell me what you think either under the picture or under this post! I hope I get good responses!:-D


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

Good idea|----------------------------------------------------|Bad idea|----------------------------|This

If you can afford a tattoo, you can afford to pay for a commission to get something non-shitty to base it on.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

um excuse me? i worked hard on it! Just because it's not realistic doesnt mean it's not good!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> um excuse me? i worked hard on it! Just because it's not realistic doesnt mean it's not good!



Effort and realism have nothing to do with it, it's just not very good.

Look, there's a time and a place for phrasing things nicely, but "I am going to have this permanently drawn onto my body" is not one of them. If you want to design it yourself, fine, but give it a few months - a few years - more practice beforehand. After a while when you get really good at drawing, would you rather think, "_I can make a bitchin' tattoo design now!_", or, "_Gosh, I wish I hadn't gotten that tattoo years ago, it looks so awful!_"? 

If you continue drawing and can look back on this in a 6 months and still feel it is awesome and worthy of being drawn onto your skin, then fine.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2012)

Im not sure how well the intricate areas would tattoo on. I dont know much about tattoo's. :<


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldnt get that on me if my life depended on it. I understand you may have worked hard but a tat is a life long thing. You cant just erase it with a #2. Try and keep at it. Because honestly with no offense intended but will prolly be taken- it looks like something a 2nd grader did.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> um excuse me? i worked hard on it! Just because it's not realistic doesnt mean it's not good!



I'm sure you spent a great deal of time and thought it was the coolest thing ever. I have tattoos that I want to design for myself but I haven't started yet because I'm not where I want to be artistically. I want to get a lot more practice before I attempt to design something that will become a permanent part of my body.

I don't want to look at it in 5 years and go "Man... can't believe I used to draw like that." but then I guess I can just get something tattooed over it.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2012)

I've nothing against furry tattoos, and actually, if that image were...you know...good, it might make for a decent tattoo. But as LK said, get something commissioned. Please don't get that MSPaint lookin sketch put on your body.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 9, 2012)

Getting a tattoo to symbolize that you're a furry is one of THE most fucknuggeted things I've ever heard of anyone doing.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

i know a lot about tattoos and peircings, i have 10 tattoos and have had many piercings in the past! and yes i'm still working on getting better but i love it and i'm getting that as a tattoo! No matter what you say will stop me! I haven't regretted one tattoo that I have yet and i will never regret them!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> I haven't regretted one tattoo that I have yet



Did you draw any of your other tattoos?


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Fruxie said:


> I'm sure you spent a great deal of time and thought it was the coolest thing ever. I have tattoos that I want to design for myself but I haven't started yet because I'm not where I want to be artistically. I want to get a lot more practice before I attempt to design something that will become a permanent part of my body.
> 
> I don't want to look at it in 5 years and go "Man... can't believe I used to draw like that." but then I guess I can just get something tattooed over it.




I have designed all my tattoos also thats why i know i wont regret this one!


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Did you draw any of your other tattoos?




Yes I have! All of them!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> Yes I have! All of them!



Oh marvellous. Are the any pictures of them?


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 9, 2012)

Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 9, 2012)

No regrets!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh marvellous. Are the any pictures of them?




NO LK! YOU FOOL!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing's right.  On paper is one thing.  Do not get that as a tattoo.  Most tattoos look stupid anyway; something like this would be no exception.  I'm not saying it isn't good, but NOT as body art.


KingNow said:


> fucknuggeted


I am so using that word.  DD and KingNow in the same thread?!  The awesomeness!  It's MADDENING!


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh marvellous. Are the any pictures of them?



yup! 

http://vampirefreaks.com/gallery.php?u=lilemorae&folder_id=272378


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> LizardKing's right.  On paper is one thing.  Do not get that as a tattoo.  Most tattoos look stupid anyway; something like this would be no exception.  I'm not saying it isn't good, but NOT as body art.



Actually this would be a good tattoo because it could tell a big story!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> Actually this would be a good tattoo because it could tell a big story!



That's why people drew in caves.  Not on their skin with a needle.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Fruxie said:


> No regrets!





that's someone elses body not mine!


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> That's why people drew in caves.  Not on their skin with a needle.



My body has always been my piece of art and thats what it's going to stay!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 9, 2012)

OH GOD VAMPIREFREAKS. IT BURNS IT BURNS LIKE ICY HOT USED FOR ANAL SEX LUBE


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

You may want to discuss this with your tattooist and have them sketch something. This way you ensure that it is something they can do proficiently and there's not really a big issue with quality, provided they are good at what they do. 

Honestly I know you worked hard and I am sure you are proud of the design, but you don't need to come up with the design and the artwork. Most commissions I do are drawing designs other people have created. I have a bit more technical skill so it's the same things just with a few less problems with proportions and stuff. 
You will get better at artwork, it isn't about the realism, it's that there are fundamental flaws in the proportions, line weight, and image qualities. 
Why not have something that other people can be impressed with as well? Right now you're still learning so allow someone with more experience to fully express your design with technical skills so everyone can enjoy it and understand the image.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, while you're at it... you should draw me a badass Eagle, Globe and Anchor to get on my right shoulder when I graduate bootcamp.  :V

My condolences for your mother's passing, but in my opinion, that's one of the few times where having a tattoo that "tells a story" is a valid reason.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OH GOD VAMPIREFREAKS. IT BURNS IT BURNS LIKE ICY HOT USED FOR ANAL SEX LUBE




Wow thats funny!


----------



## nurematsu (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like a design that would appear on ugliesttattoos.failblog.org


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay V said:


> You may want to discuss this with your tattooist and have them sketch something. This way you ensure that it is something they can do proficiently and there's not really a big issue with quality, provided they are good at what they do.
> 
> Honestly I know you worked hard and I am sure you are proud of the design, but you don't need to come up with the design and the artwork. Most commissions I do are drawing designs other people have created. I have a bit more technical skill so it's the same things just with a few less problems with proportions and stuff.
> You will get better at artwork, it isn't about the realism, it's that there are fundamental flaws in the proportions, line weight, and image qualities.
> Why not have something that other people can be impressed with as well? Right now you're still learning so allow someone with more experience to fully express your design with technical skills so everyone can enjoy it and understand the image.



I don't mind your constructive criticism but I love the way it turned out and i dont want someone else to do it for me, I want it to be something i have done like i did with the other tattoos i have!


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

nurematsu said:


> looks like a design that would appear on ugliesttattoos.failblog.org




Wow, did you just make that up? Wow now i know people here are out their minds!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> Wow, did you just make that up? Wow now i know people here are out their minds!


No, we're just very bitter and cruel.  There's a difference, Sunshine-Bear.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Well, while you're at it... you should draw me a badass Eagle, Globe and Anchor to get on my right shoulder when I graduate bootcamp.  :V
> 
> My condolences for your mother's passing, but in my opinion, that's one of the few times where having a tattoo that "tells a story" is a valid reason.




TY for the condolences and i can do that for you!


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread:


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> No, we're just very bitter and cruel.  There's a difference, Sunshine-Bear.




like i couldnt tell? and i'm not sunshine-bear! Trust me on that one!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> like i couldnt tell? and i'm not sunshine-bear! Trust me on that one!


But I call lots of people Sunshine-Bear.  Can I call you Grumpy Bear instead?  :V


----------



## Fay V (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> I don't mind your constructive criticism but I love the way it turned out and i dont want someone else to do it for me, I want it to be something i have done like i did with the other tattoos i have!



Well then do as you will as long as you are happy. Just understand the technical skill is something important to portraying an idea, and the idea can be better portrayed her, but that is something that requires more practice and development in your art.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 9, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> that's someone elses body not mine!



Indeed.

Also, it's your body, do what you want. You /did/ ask what people thought of your drawing though, far as I can tell most some have been quite honest with you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know about you, but for me after a year of drawing, the previous year looked like shit. After another year, the first year looked like shit. I'm in a little over two years, and things I did 3 months ago are shit now.

I don't want to be nasty, but I have to agree with everyone here. Your art is plain not very good. It's merely because so many artists have been doing this for a long time. My art isn't good, either. It takes years to practice something and master it. I've been playing piano for 12 years and still find songs that I just think "NOPE, NOT ABLE TO PLAY THAT" immediately.

If you really don't think you'll regret it, since it's more like an "I DESIGNED THIS!" kind of thing, go ahead, then. It's just that tattoos of any kind are a big, mostly permanent decision.

Honestly, this picture of yours looks a lot better.


----------



## Suimin (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't get that as a tattoo just yet. I'm not sure how you go about deciding what to get inked on you or where, but I think you should really sit on an idea for a while before committing to it. I don't have any tattoos personally, not because I don't want them, but because I want them to have serious meaning, thought put into them, and a solid reason for getting them. If you want to express yourself artistically using your body as a canvas, then that's your right, but at the same time how many of the pictures you drew years ago are present in your everyday life? 

For me, pictures I drew years ago are collecting dust, real or virtual, and I hardly look at them. If you tattoo that picture onto yourself, you'll have to look at it every day.  You want to impress others and make a solid artistic statement with your body, so that brings the idea of a portfolio to mind. A portfolio filled with random a assortment of works that aren't at least adhering to basic anatomical structure, perception, and line work isn't going to get you anywhere. From what I've seen, you've gotten tattoos just because. Do the cherries connect in some way to the token about your mom? Why is the star there? Does one tattoo have anything to do with another at all? It appears as if you get an idea in your head of what looks "Badass" or "Cute" and then you rush into the shop to get it inked on yourself.


----------



## triage (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't tell you to not get this tattoo


but please

don't procreate


----------



## Fay V (Jan 10, 2012)

Why not try it on a shirt? you can show off your design, and when the "this is the best" thing wears off (it always does) you can adjust things and make it better. 
If you like it then take the next step, if not then it's not permanently attached to your skin and you get something you like.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 10, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> Wow, did you just make that up?


http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/

Funny enough, a lot of those are still immensely better than what you're considering getting.



raechaimewmew said:


> i'm getting that as a tattoo! No matter what you say will stop me!


Then why are you asking us?
Why did you make this thread?
Were you just looking for compliments towards your idea? Because you're not going to get them here. Not with that kind of stuff, nor that kind of attitude.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

It isn't "good", it looks terrible.

The lines aren't straight, I presume MS Paint was the program used? The hands don't look at all like hands; the top hand looks like a beehive, and the other one doesn't look like anything at all really. Her left arm (the right side of the picture) disappears... is she handicapped? What is going on around her belly button? Are those supposed to be piercings, because all I see are a few confusingly mysterious circles? There is no foreshortening with her thighs-knees (which would explain why they are so short if you had actually succeeded at that). Presumably she is wearing a miniskirt, but it's a vague guess at best. Is her tongue out, or is her mouth just open, I can't tell? The jaw-line is all wrong. The swords are totally uninspired and boring (the handles aren't even straight). Her shoulder and neck are pretty mangled-looking. The one armpit is just anatomically wrong. And I could just keep going like this...

It does not matter that you weren't going for "realistic", a basic accuracy of anatomy is still essential. Even whacky cartoon artists don't do away with anatomy, they _emphasize _it.

I'm not trying to discourage you, I'm just informing you bluntly. Keep drawing and improve first. The best artists in the world are heavily critical of their own work; if you can't see the flaws in yours, that is an immaturity issue. You will regret turning that into a tattoo. If you don't regret it, I wouldn't know what to tell you, there's something very unhealthy.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2012)

Why did you even make this thread if you're not even going to take anyone's advice that this might be a pretty awful idea? You clearly don't want any kind of help even though you asked us to tell you what we think.



Greyscale said:


> This thread:


Well, it's certainly _as bad as_â€‹ as this thread and I hope it disappears into obscurity soon.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7187509
> 
> Tell me what you think either under the picture or under this post! I hope I get good responses!:-D



No. No. No. No. 

I don't know how long you've been drawing but for the love of god take the time to get better. Or commission someone to help you. Doesn't really matter. Just... no. 

It's not that it's bad for someone who hasn't drawn a lot (and, judging by your gallery, I don't think you have,) but it is not at all something you want on your skin. Trust me, one way or another, you can do better. 



Vaelarsa said:


> http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/



And then I spent half an hour looking at shitty tattoos. 

DOUCHEBAGS! Y U LIKE MONSTER ENERGY DRINK TATTOOS?!

EDIT: My favorites are the ones with stupid hipster slogans that are horribly botched in grammar and have little stars everywhere. So much failure.

Anotheredit: This failure is highly relevant to the thread.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice site choice.  I take it you like Twilight?

That was rhetorical, don't answer.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 10, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Good idea|----------------------------------------------------|Bad idea|----------------------------|This



I lol'd so hard at that.

Anyway to the OP:

Honestly I would get the tattoo artist to design it for you. Often times it ends up looking better because well, thats their job. I know a tattoo artist personally, and he would much rather people let him work on the drawing himself so he can really get to know the piece in order to do it properly. Plus they may have some great ideas that you may not have even thought of.


----------



## Ames (Jan 10, 2012)

...not sure if OP is trolling or fuck-retarded


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

It's........uh, I'd add a little more detail before getting that done, first.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought it wasn't legal to tattoo 10 year olds. :V


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 10, 2012)

to answer all your questions about if i used MSPaint, I never used that i have a mac so how in the heck can i use it? and second I have only been using Open Canvas! That's what my drawing teacher has been telling me to use so bug off! Just because you guys are jealous doesnt mean you have to tell me it's bad!


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 10, 2012)

AND I have a tablet i've been using


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 10, 2012)

Jealous of your drawing skills or your Mac? Just out of burning curiosity.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

MSPaint, that would explain it. 

Anyway, if you're thinking of getting this permanently tattooed to your skin, you have to make sure that it's as perfect as possible. Big emphasis on permanent. 

For the record, it's not a terrible piece or art, but you should add a little more to it first, otherwise it just looks like a pen drawing that your friend did during a sleepover. 




raechaimewmew said:


> Just because you guys are jealous doesnt mean you have to tell me it's bad!



[insert disapproving ellipses]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a suggestion: Why not start out with a henna tattoo first?  I know it's a bit late for that, since you've got a bunch of other tattoos already, but it might not be a bad idea for the rest you're planning to get.  It'll stay on your skin for a couple weeks, and if you don't like the placement or design, it'll be gone before you know it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> Just because you guys are jealous doesnt mean you have to tell me it's bad!


Okay, this must be a troll.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> to answer all your questions about if i used MSPaint, I never used that i have a mac so how in the heck can i use it? and second I have only been using Open Canvas! That's what my drawing teacher has been telling me to use so bug off! *Just because you guys are jealous doesnt mean you have to tell me it's bad!*








Fuck it. 

Get it. 

You deserve it.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I honestly do think your other tattoos came out decent.

But that does NOT mean to get this one permanently. I like the henna tattoo idea the best.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> For the record, it's not a terrible piece of art,



Are we talking about the same image?

It reminded me of some Maddox thing I saw a long time ago, where he was harshly criticizing some drawings made by 5-year olds. When I clicked the link here, the first that came to my mind when I saw this pic was "ding! ding! Here comes the shit mobile!"

This is harsh of me, but I could care less. Telling her to use it as a tattoo is infinitely more harsh anyways.


----------



## raechaimewmew (Jan 10, 2012)

i really done care what you guys think because ik it's good and i regret even asking you dumb people what you think!


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

You should see your optometrist.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

raechaimewmew said:


> i really done care what you guys think because ik it's good



Are you seriously considering getting a permanent tattoo? Or was you thinking of getting a henna tattoo?

No really, go for the henna idea. I'd say the same thing for _any_ tattoo. If you're still comfortable with it after that period, then go permanent, but I would discourage that in any case. 



raechaimewmew said:


> i regret even asking you dumb people what you think!


Dumb? My butt, it hurts. :v


----------



## morphology (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't listen to them, OP!  I think your tattoo is actually beautiful!  In fact, probably one of the greatest tattoos I've ever seen!  You should definitely get it.  And then afterward you should go around explaining to all your friends and coworkers how it represents your beautiful inner yiffsona and how everyone should love and respect you for it.* 

:V*


----------



## Lunar (Jan 10, 2012)

You can even make the henna paste yourself (with a kit).  You can find it at most hobby shops or Barnes and Noble (yes, they're still open for now).  Or you can go to any little tattoo parlor; I'm sure they can set you up with a henna tat.  Not to mention it's WAY cheaper and MUCH safer than a permanent tattoo.  I got my henna EGA for about $12.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2012)

You should get it on the side of your face.

I hear it's all the rage.


Also, you should redo that drawing a couple hundred times. Seriously. Even though I hate this sort of thing and think no one should do it, you should be shooting for at least this level of artistic quality [NSFW I guess] (lol, even though it has the ugliesttattos mark on it).

It's your body and you have the right to fuck it up however you want, but holy shit, I actually feel bad for you that you can't see how utterly awful this'll turn out.

You may have worked hard on that drawing, but that doesn't mean it's good. I worked hard on the first cheesecake I made, and holy shit that thing was fucked up. I worked hard on this, but it's also pretty crappy.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 10, 2012)

My personal belief is that the best tattoos are the ones that you put at least a year into thinking and debating so you don't regret it. If not though, you can always burn your flesh off.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2012)

Also considering the fact that you apparently you have so little money you have to decide between paying rent and buying food, you shouldn't even be thinking about spending money on a tattoo. What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 10, 2012)

We have to admit, there is a distinct possibility we are just so jealous of her ability to draw shaky lines.

On that note, she used Oc and a tablet? It looks too shaky to not be a mouse, and I didn't see any pressure sensitivity in the line. I'd give her at least some credit if that was done with a mouse, but with a tablet!? She needs to figure out the tool yet.


----------



## Sar (Jan 10, 2012)

Its not that its the drawing or anything...
Its just pretty retarded to get a tattoo like //THAT//.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Also, you should redo that drawing a couple hundred times. Seriously.  Even though I hate this sort of thing and think no one should do it, you  should be shooting for at least this level of artistic quality [NSFW I guess] (lol, even though it has the ugliesttattos mark on it).



Of all the things one can do with porn, why plaster it on your body? Is it a survivalist thing? 

"I've  been trapped in the woods for three hours with no internet, but it's no problem. I've given myself a special tattoo for just such an occasion." 



Xenke said:


> Also considering the fact that you apparently you have so little money you have to decide between paying rent and buying food, you shouldn't even be thinking about spending money on a tattoo. What the hell is wrong with you?



Wait, how did you...

*looks at journals.* 

Nope.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh god just don't tattoo that on yourself.
you'd be sorry before you knew it


----------



## Aden (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the perfect thread

Thank you, OP. Thank you


----------



## Norala (Jan 10, 2012)

not only is this the BEST design I have ever seen your other tats are beautiful! Even if they look semi infected and done in someones basement! I'm SOOO JEALOUS.
take pics when its done please!

also, who is your art teacher? I really want to get lessons because they have made you AMAZING.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Honestly which would you have.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7191440/
or 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7187509


----------



## Norala (Jan 10, 2012)

dino, while yours is nice I still think OP is best.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Norala said:


> dino, while yours is nice I still think OP is best.




alright :/


----------



## Norala (Jan 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> alright :/


I should have added /sarcasm to that....haha


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

Remember, if you don't use the ":v," everything you say will be dead fucking serious. :v


----------



## Norala (Jan 10, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Remember, if you don't use the ":v," everything you say will be dead fucking serious. :v


thank you I'm new here, its good to know lol


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2012)

Norala said:


> thank you I'm new here, its good to know lol




I dont think hes a troll because the comments make me smile. Also i knew it was sarcasm I was adding a disappointed butthurt comment. Its always needed for den threads.


----------



## Suimin (Jan 10, 2012)

OP, make sure that after you've gone through with this that you post pictures. I'm dying to see your fantastic art forever inked into your skin.


----------



## Norala (Jan 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dont think hes a troll because the comments make me smile. Also i knew it was sarcasm I was adding a disappointed butthurt comment. Its always needed for den threads.



I was pretty sure you got it...but then I was like "maybe they think I'm srys....OH NO." 

and I agree with Suimin, I want pics.

also waiting for this thread to get closed.... xD


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2012)

Youa re all haters.

OP, the tattoo looks completely fucking awesome. I don't know where you were planning on getting it, but you need to have it done really big in a highly visible place, so everyone can marvel at it.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2012)

That said, I think it needs just a slight adjustment. There's one or two lines there that need just the _tiniest_ alteration.

Luckily for you, I'm kind enough to make a few unobtrusive and mostly un-noticeable adjustments to fix it for you and make it absolutely ready for translation to tattoo.

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/Raechai.jpg


----------



## Suimin (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, did this tattoo appear as if it were drawn in with marker to anyone else?

http://pics3.vampirefreaks.com/l/li/lil/lilemorae/40576335.jpg

If it wasn't, I wouldn't recommend going back to that tattoo artist for anymore work.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2012)

Suimin said:


> http://pics3.vampirefreaks.com/l/li/lil/lilemorae/40576335.jpg



Someone needs to clean their fucking room.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

Suimin said:


> Also, did this tattoo appear as if it were drawn in with marker to anyone else?
> 
> http://pics3.vampirefreaks.com/l/li/lil/lilemorae/40576335.jpg
> 
> If it wasn't, I wouldn't recommend going back to that tattoo artist for anymore work.



Good god I hope that's marker.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 10, 2012)

Suimin said:


> Also, did this tattoo appear as if it were drawn in with marker to anyone else?
> 
> http://pics3.vampirefreaks.com/l/li/lil/lilemorae/40576335.jpg
> 
> If it wasn't, I wouldn't recommend going back to that tattoo artist for anymore work.



Is that a HP G61 I see there? 

Me gusta.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, I'm pretty sure that when you say "designed my other tattoos" it doesn't count if you steal logos or images from other places. Those heart grenades in the photo just there for example.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jan 10, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure that when you say "designed my other tattoos" it doesn't count if you steal logos or images from other places. Those heart grenades in the photo just there for example.



The skull cherries as well...


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Jan 10, 2012)

OP, I have a couple questions for you.

1) How old are you?
2) Do you understand that people's opinions might not be the same as yours?
3) Where the HELL are you taking art?!
4) What eye-corrective equipment do you wear?
5) What possessed you to want to get that damned scribble forever inked on your skin?
6) Have you ever been in/ are you in a mental institution?
7) Have you ever been/ are you on medicine for any mental deficiencies?


Yeah, I am a horrible person. Shoot me. But OP, you really need to try and find a better artist to do your tattoo. Just because you designed it does not mean you can't get someone to re-do it for you. At least ask for a red-line of it!

Ummm... yeah. Learn some better skills.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the OP has abandoned this thread for the flaming trainwreck of fail it is. A pity too, I wanted to see the finished tattoo. 



Grae Sparrowkin said:


> OP, I have a couple questions for you.
> 
> *1) How old are you?*



This crossed my mind as well. I mean, two "Green Day" tattoos? Really?


----------



## Lunar (Jan 10, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> This crossed my mind as well. I mean, two "Green Day" tattoos? Really?


Shameful as it is to admit, I used to be hard into Green Day, too.  ;~;  but that was when I was 13/14-ish.  When I was young and very, very stupid.  *sobs*


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 10, 2012)

Really, barring the fact that it's furry and badly drawn, it just doesn't seem like something you'd tattoo.


----------



## Dreleth (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## Conker (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread is awesome, but I think the OP is a troll based on some of his posts on pages two and three. 

I'll believe it when I see pics.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread is great, in a horrible, horrible, pathetic way. I too think OP might be trolling. Either that or really young and stupid.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 11, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Shameful as it is to admit, I used to be hard into Green Day, too.  ;~;  but that was when I was 13/14-ish.  When I was young and very, very stupid.  *sobs*



Nobody can be held accountable for their taste in music as a teenager. 

They can always however be held accountable for what they get permanently etched into their skin. 



Conker said:


> This thread is awesome, but I think the OP is a troll based on some of his posts on pages two and three.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see pics.



A troll could do better.  Like a shitting dick nipple tattoo. The OP has a FurAffinity account  and seems to use it. I don't think they did it all just to come here and  be intentionally stupid just to troll. 

Besides, even if it was a  troll, it would have to be a troll that found someone with two green  day tattoos, so it really doesn't make anything better. 

EDIT: And a troll wouldn't have fled the thread like it's arse was on fire when the lulz started rolling in.


----------



## Suimin (Jan 11, 2012)

OP's VF Profile says she's 20. :\ Odd, she's got a year on me and a lot less common sense.

EDIT: It also seems that her FA account has been deleted. I get an error whenever I try and access it.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 11, 2012)

Suimin said:


> OP's VF Profile says she's 20. :\ Odd, she's got a year on me and a lot less common sense.
> 
> EDIT: It also seems that her FA account has been deleted. I get an error whenever I try and access it.



S'a shame, common sense ain't so common anymore.  I can't get any tattoos for another year anyway.  They're not allowed at bootcamp, and the only tattoos I'd get are an EGA on my left shoulder and "SPQR" on my right.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

Suimin said:


> EDIT: It also seems that her FA account has been deleted. I get an error whenever I try and access it.



No she just filled out her forum link wrong, she put the entire URL instead of just her username. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/raechaimewmew


----------



## Suimin (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> No she just filled out her forum link wrong, she put the entire URL instead of just her username.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/raechaimewmew



Odd, because when I clicked it the other day it worked fine. Maybe she went back and messed with it? /shrug


----------



## Norala (Jan 11, 2012)

That is a secondary account I believe this is her main
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilemorae/
It has some of the same tats.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2012)

Norala said:


> That is a secondary account I believe this is her main
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilemorae/
> It has some of the same tats.



I dont buy the one that shows the cat. If that was just done that fucker would be so puffy. It looks odd. Not like a tattoo but something printed out, laminated and stuck down with vaseline.


----------



## Norala (Jan 11, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dont buy the one that shows the cat. If that was just done that fucker would be so puffy. It looks odd. Not like a tattoo but something printed out, laminated and stuck down with vaseline.


I hope. The wings look like either marker or highly infected also x_x
Edit-the cat is very raised and looks accurate for an inexperienced tattoo artist who didn't know the proper depth/pressure to apply


----------



## Fay V (Jan 11, 2012)

Norala said:


> I hope. The wings look like either marker or highly infected also x_x
> Edit-the cat is very raised and looks accurate for an inexperienced tattoo artist who didn't know the proper depth/pressure to apply



this seems like the case. From what I understand, a lot of the more experienced ones will insist on doing a sketch or rework of a design so that they can fully utilize their own abilities and make sure it comes out well. It's like fursuit builders in a way, for my suit I exchanged sketches with scribble to get the best product he could make. He was making something he could do without having to force it to my style. 
This leads to a better quality product, and I would much rather get inked by someone with quality standards, than a guy that will just attempt to copy any sketch.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd have those bite marks lasered off, because you won't get a decent job outside of a dreary cubicle with them on you.


----------



## Bread (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sorry for being blunt but...
Please don't put this on you


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 11, 2012)

Bread said:


> I'm sorry for being blunt but...
> Please don't put this on you



This thread has gone a bit past blunt. :v


----------



## Brazen (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shad (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread... I can't stop lau-

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3067776/

Well this is depressing. Really, really depre- ahahahahahaha. Oh GOD! PLEASE GET THIS TATTOO ON THE SIDE OF YOUR FACE!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2012)

Shad said:


> This thread... I can't stop lau-
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3067776/
> 
> Well this is depressing. Really, really depre- ahahahahahaha. Oh GOD! PLEASE GET THIS TATTOO ON THE SIDE OF YOUR FACE!



*BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW*


----------



## Shad (Jan 11, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW*


I love you with all the colors of the rainbow.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 11, 2012)

Why did you make this thread


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why did you make this thread




asspats my friend. asspats. I'll pat you on the ass with a 5 foot long cactus.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

Shad said:


> This thread... I can't stop lau-
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3067776/
> 
> Well this is depressing. Really, really depre- ahahahahahaha. Oh GOD! PLEASE GET THIS TATTOO ON THE SIDE OF YOUR FACE!


Yikes.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahahaha this shit is still going omg
Op don't you fucking DARE puss out and not get this tattooed on yourself. 
*
DO IT, BITCH.*


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 11, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> asspats my friend. asspats. I'll pat you on the ass with a 5 foot long cactus.



God, it's moments like these when I hate being a furry vampire, with people like this making me seem weird by association >:{


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 11, 2012)

Huh...I didn't comment in here before cause this just seemed pathetic...but I'm genuinely surprised this thread is still here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Huh...I didn't comment in here before cause this just seemed pathetic...but I'm genuinely surprised this thread is still here.




I wouldnt bitch at the thread but the stupidity that inspired it.


----------



## shteev (Jan 11, 2012)

You guys are going to drive her to insanity, if not suicide.

On topic,

GET THE TATTOO. YOU WON'T DO IT, NO BALLS.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 11, 2012)

shteev said:


> You guys are going to drive her to insanity, if not suicide.
> 
> On topic,
> 
> GET THE TATTOO. YOU WON'T DO IT, NO BALLS.



They are suppose to be /female/ so you are right in saying no balls. Score one for you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2012)

Shad said:


> This thread... I can't stop lau-
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3067776/
> 
> Well this is depressing. Really, really depre- ahahahahahaha. Oh GOD! PLEASE GET THIS TATTOO ON THE SIDE OF YOUR FACE!



"Maybe if I die they will listen."

I love this thread.


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: And a troll wouldn't have fled the thread like it's arse was on fire when the lulz started rolling in.


Right you are. I'm surprised I overlooked that.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 11, 2012)

myeah


----------

